# Formula Cura gold - verschiedene Farbtöne



## ufp (28. Januar 2020)

Hi.
Ich habe vor kurzem meine beiden Curas in gold verbauen lassen.
Leider habe ich sie in einem abstand von mehreren Monaten (Mitte Septemper und Mitte Jänner) bei zwei verschiedenen Online Händlern gekauft.

Dass das bei Trickstuff passiert bzw passieren konnte (v.a. bei grüner Farbe und zu langem stehen lassen in der Sonne, Stichwort UV Strahlung), wußte ich.
Und auch, dass es mit einigen Farben (u.a. grün, sowie Orange zB bei Cannondale) Probleme bezüglich der Farbtreue (-erhaltung) gibt.

Nur ist meine Bremse nicht irgendwo bzw länger gestanden, sondern es waren offensichtlich zwei unterschiedliche Chargen.

Ist das schon mal vorgekommen?
Wie mir scheint werden von der Cura (2) und in Gold wohl auch nicht so viele verkauft (im Gegensatz zur Cura 4).


----------



## Habitat84 (28. Januar 2020)

Hui das ist hart ich hab das an meiner hope das die klemmen leicht von den gebergehäusen abweichen, sieht man aber nur bei direktem sonnenlicht. Das hier ist aber schon etwas Extrem und würde da mal ne anfrage bei formula oder dem händler starten in wie weit da farbabweichungen abweichungen hinzunehmen sind sowas sollte eigentlich nicht passieren auch wenn mehrere monate zwischen den käufen liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whitesheep (20. Februar 2020)

ja kannich bestätigen. Es gibt unterschiedliche Chargen. Die meiner Kinder sind gelblicher, goldener und die etwa 4 monate später bestellten für mein Bike sind mehr ins Orange. Ich würde mal auf schwache Leistung vom Händler plädieren, wenn er zwei unterschiedliche Farben verbaut und würde den Händler diesbezüglich noch mal ansprechen. Weil der Unterschied in der Farbgebung ist mehr als offensichtlich und geht gar ned dass das so ans Rad geschraubt wird.

ehm sry überlesen.....du hast ja bei unterschiedlichen Händlern eingekauft....ehm naja in dem falle...bleibt dir nur die suche nach einem passenden zweiten Geber...der der rechts verbaut ist ist "alt" und der der links verbaut ist "neu" die gehen eben mehr ins orange... also tipp wennst den passenden zweiten suchst...

so long sheep


----------



## ufp (20. Februar 2020)

Danke für die Rückmeldung.
Die vom "Support", Cosmic Sports, bleibt ja hie noch aus.
Sie haben mir aber, nach telefonischer nachfrage. gesagt, dass das "normal" sei, dass die Fraben, vor allem blau, gold (und noch irgend eine, die ich mir nicht gemerkt habe) abweichen bzw nicht immer 100% getroffen werden können. 
Sie haben selbst "erst" 6-8 Rückmeldungen bzw Beschwerden.

Da kann man halt nichts machen bzw wird Formula die Sachen auch wieder retournieren.
Sie werden sich aber melden, wenn sie Rückmeldung von Formula erhalten, und das kann dauern.
Ich glaube eher, die Sache ist gegessen bzw werden sie vergessen.

Wenn man bei einem Händler bestellt, sollten sie aber doch gleich sein.
Zumindest hat mir das r2-bike.de versichert.


----------



## ufp (20. Februar 2020)

Tja.
Eine neue bestellt, Ergebnis war ebenso unbefriedigend; wenngleich auch ein bischen besser als zuvor:














Tja, oft hast ein Pech .


----------



## whitesheep (20. Februar 2020)

ich hab in allen fällen bei r2bike bestellt und jeweils passende sets bekommen...ich denk die schauen drauf...so long sheep


----------



## Xayok (20. Februar 2020)

Wenn zu zwei unterschiedlichen Zeitpunkten bestellt wird, dann ist es schwierig das abzugleichen. Bestimmte Eloxalfarben können schon durch minimal abweichende Zeiten im Eloxalbad farblich abweichen. Das ist ein Thema, mit dem einige Hersteller zu tun, haben, es kommt nicht bei allen Farben vor, aber braun, Goldtöne, manche Blautöne und auch manche Grüntöne sind dafür prädestiniert.

Fällt der Farbunterschied auf, wenn die Bremse links und rechts montiert ist? Auf dem oberen Foto ja, bei den unteren zwei Varianten, meinte ich.


----------



## ufp (20. Februar 2020)

Xayok schrieb:


> Fällt der Farbunterschied auf, wenn die Bremse links und rechts montiert ist? Auf dem oberen Foto ja, bei den unteren zwei Varianten, meinte ich.


Man müßte schon genau schauen.

Blöd ist halt nur, dass ich es weiß . Und das läßt mir dann doch wieder keine Ruhe.
Daher habe ich noch eine vom selben Onlinehändler bestellt. Wenn die paßt ist gut, wenn nicht,... auch .

Bei bikester.at, r2-bikes.de sind die Cura (2) gold nicht mehr lieferbar und auch nicht absehbar, wann wieder welche kommen.
Tnc-Hamburg ha noch welche. Sonst scheint es so, als würde Gold (zumindest für die 2 Kolben) auslaufen bzw nicht mehr produziert (eloxiert) werden.


----------



## Nordender (21. Februar 2020)

Meinem Händler wurde KW 10 als Liefertermin genannt.


----------

